
Show HN: Real-Time COVID+ ICU Bed Availability Monitoring - tehf0x
Hi HN,<p>I wanted to share with you a project we&#x27;ve been working on intensely over the last couple weeks to respond to the COVID crisis in France: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;icubam.net.<p>It is a simple SMS-distributed form to collect ICU availability information directly from doctors as the standard reporting routes were too complex and becoming stale.  We are currently collecting near real-time bed availability information from over 250 doctors, 115 ICUs and helping manage &gt;2000 ICU beds.<p>Our experience is that this type of software can be a life-saver for quickly finding beds to transfer patients to when an ICU ward gets full.  I&#x27;m advertising this here in case you think that your local healthcare system could take advantage of it, it is all open-source, has an easy back-office so that doctors can add each other (which helped us grow from 0 to more than 1&#x2F;2 of France in two weeks), and can easily be deployed as a docker instance (still a bit patchy, the &#x27;official&#x27; deployment is by hand, but the docker image seems to work well).<p>Please get in touch at contact@icubam.net if you have any questions.
======
mjoin
really cool! congrats

